# I have a question



## Lacey'sMuM (Jul 30, 2005)

I have been wondering what is the best way to pick a background color? Should you go by eye color,or what you think looks best, or just pick randomly? I have always wondered what the best way is.


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

I usually go through several colours before deciding when I do graphics. Usually I use the hue/saturation tool to try loads of different ones until I find a colour I think matches and then work with similar colours.

I tend to pick out a colour already in the image - like the eye colour etc.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Sometimes I pick eye color -- but I tend to go with the tones in the animal's fur instead. Then I tweak the fur so that it looks balanced with the background color. I think it looks a lot less "cut out" that way. Like in my avatar -- Jack has some reddish tones in his fur, so I used a dark red background and adjusted the color balance to give his fur even more red. Same with Mia -- but there I *did* match eye color as well. I think you can pick any color you want for a background -- it's just a matter of making the picture blend in then. With shadows, light, and color.


----------

